# Allgemeine Fragen



## RabiaZehra (24. Nov 2015)

Also ein paar allgemeine Fragen mal.
1.Ich soll in einer Aufgabe Attribute erstellen und eins von denen soll implizit sein (0|0). Was soll das bedeuten?
2.Zudem soll ich einige Methoden hinzufügen, von der main Methode ist aber vorne und hinten nicht die Rede. Soll ich die main Methode vor den ganzen anderen Methoden hinschreiben oder ganz am Ende? Oder vielleicht eine Main klasse nur dafür erstellen?
3. Ich soll eine String toString () Methode implementieren, die mein Dreieck in Textform darstellen soll. Weiß aber nicht wie das geht 

Hoffe sind nicht zu viele Fragen.. Wenn mir jemand wenigstens bei ein zwei Sachen helfen könnte, wäre es mega nett.
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## JStein52 (24. Nov 2015)

zu 3.  du machst eine Methode public String toString()  die einfach als String das zurückliefert was du gerne sehen möchtest wenn jemand ein System.out.println(meinDreick) macht. Was du in diesen String hineinpackst ist deiner Fantasie überlassen.

Wo du die main-Methode definierst ist egal, vorne, hinten, mitte, wie du möchtest

Was da jetzt genau mit implizit gemeint ist weiss ich auch nicht so genau man müsste die Aufgabenstellung genau sehen. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen dass dies vom Konstruktor mit (0|0)  initialisiert werden soll.


----------

